

How To Change The World, Part 1: Have an agenda - kapilkaisare
http://chrisguillebeau.com/3x5/the-agenda-part-i-ask-why/

======
vog
I wanted get a broad overview of the article's size and structure before
investing my time to read it. However, as soon as I reached the comment
section, without having read anything in depth, I suddenly got a nasty CSS
pop-up:

 _If you enjoyed this article Then you may also be interested in ..._

... asking me to subscribe for a newsletter.

In that moment I didn't want to read anything from that site anymore.

